# Man arrested for shooting down drone.



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

This guy was arrested for shooting down a drone hovering over his property. I say good for him. I'd have done the same dang thing. Teen's gun-firing drone triggers federal probe - CNN Video


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Open season on drones. Prosecute abusers for civil rights and /or criminal charges.

500 tf ceiling like planes and helicopters. MAKE the no good FAA enforce this.

Judges have done this with NG hieicopters looking for weed. 

Don't like that DA/JUDGE? Then open season on YOUR HOME/KIDS


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

Well that was the wrong link. Hang on a sec.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2015/07/31/man-shot-down-a-drone-pkg.wave


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I think you have 2 different stories going on here. The guy in Kentucky shot a drone down that was hovering at 300ft over his yard. the story you linked had to do with a kid arming a drone to fire a weapon. If the guy who shot down the drone lives in a community that prohibits the firing of weapons in the confines of said community, then he broke the law and is going to pay for it. If he wants to shoot down drones, then he needs to move to a property that has no problem doing so. 

I certainly would be pissed as hell if I had someone flying a drone over my house if I had a teenage daughter out at the pool. Does it say if it was filming or spying? Is there any evidence that he was filming? Did the guy just think it was okay to cap off a round at the drone? See right now you have none of that. This whole drone thing is just starting to get hot, big G is going to be stepping in and limiting use, before we have an incident with a jetliner. Remember, 2 geese brought down an airliner in NY on the Hudson.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been thinking about this problem, and I've come to the conclusion that you send a drone to kill a drone.

To that end, I've purchased a small drone to learn how to operate one, and familiarize myself with their capabilities. They will soon be very commonplace things; I saw a two-footer for sale yesterday at Sam's Club.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's trespassing and invasion of my personal space, property and privacy. Fly your drone at your own risk.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

GasholeWillie said:


> I think you have 2 different stories going on here. The guy in Kentucky shot a drone down that was hovering at 300ft over his yard. the story you linked had to do with a kid arming a drone to fire a weapon. If the guy who shot down the drone lives in a community that prohibits the firing of weapons in the confines of said community, then he broke the law and is going to pay for it. If he wants to shoot down drones, then he needs to move to a property that has no problem doing so.
> 
> I certainly would be pissed as hell if I had someone flying a drone over my house if I had a teenage daughter out at the pool. Does it say if it was filming or spying? Is there any evidence that he was filming? Did the guy just think it was okay to cap off a round at the drone? See right now you have none of that. This whole drone thing is just starting to get hot, big G is going to be stepping in and limiting use, before we have an incident with a jetliner. Remember, 2 geese brought down an airliner in NY on the Hudson.


I meant to post the second one. For some reason it picked up the wrong link the first time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> It's trespassing and invasion of my personal space, property and privacy. Fry your drone at your own risk.


Nope. You do not own the air space above your property.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

For me personally I'd have done the same thing. You don't know the intent of the people flying it and I'll be danged if they're going to hover over my house without me knowing it first.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NOPE!!!

500 ft air space is YOURs RPD. Enjoy that before they try to take it.

I'll shoot first.

As I said lets get a posse to visit the DA/Judges homes , with drones. 24/7


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> NOPE!!!
> 
> 500 ft air space is YOURs RPD. Enjoy that before they try to take it.


Can you show me that in writing? I'm not doubting you, but I would like to see that.
From what I have read about the issues of drones a person does not control the airspace above their property.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I have not encountered the problem of drones... yet.

But I do need to teach my grandkids on my slingshot. I am fairly accurate to about 125 ft... (only 30 ft if you are an armadillo snorting around my garden).


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Can you show me that in writing? I'm not doubting you, but I would like to see that.
> From what I have read about the issues of drones a person does not control the airspace above their property.


NG did this with helos looking for weed. oogled women sunbathing etc...... Court cases where they did find a little weed were thrown out due to lack of warrant.

This is northeast america ca. 20 years ago.

YES a 500 ft ceiling

I'm getting an extra full choke 10 gauge 3 1/2" with lots of #2 buck, range O or OO if need

P.S. is it worth getting the W tungsten shot?


----------



## luminaughty (Dec 16, 2014)

I can see the time coming when a terrorists decide to use drones to fly explosives to their target. No need for suicide bombers and the bomb could be detonated exactly when and where they wanted. Not to mention drones being used to spy on people within there own private residence. So YES I believe that a drone should be shot down when it is flying low enough over your property that it is within range for a shotgun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ISIS is already using drones for battlefield surveillance. Even CBS News had a story on it a few nights ago.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Some hick town in Colarada was selling drone hunting licenses not long back. They should not have been taking a peek at his cute teenage daughter. That could make anybody mad.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Number fours are not only good for Pit Bulls. Good point.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm thinking a muzzle loading black powder cannon with a capture net... Still no good in the city though... I guess 
I will just go with a jammer and a TV dish. I can rotate channels for effect and then center on the channel that does what I want.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I cannot vouch for the Legal accuracy of this article but I found it interesting regarding air space above your land;
Do You Own The Space Above Your House? | Mental Floss


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> NOPE!!!
> 
> 500 ft air space is YOURs RPD. Enjoy that before they try to take it.
> 
> ...


So I guess the supreme court gave you the right to decide how high your property rights go. If I fly at 100 ft above your property and you shoot my drone down, everything you own will be fair game to me, we both can talk that BS but I would have just as much right to use anything you own as targets as you did my private property on public air ways. I really don't care if you like it or not.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What is the maximum height you can erect a home on your property?
what about a flag pole or antenna? 
How ever high you can use your property determines how far above the ground you own the rights to. 
As long as my toy rockets do not go higher than 1000 feet I can launch them on my property without any permits or permissions. (if they stray off my property then I could have problems)


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think the whole drone business is just another tool for idiots to use for stupid stuff, and in my honest opinion if you fly that thing were you shouldn't -legal issues or not(say over someone's property) and they bring it down you just lost your fancy expensive toy.
I mean really, people get arrested for peeping in windows so in my thoughts someone using a drone for this is about the same. 
for they guy who wants to use his drone to bring another down-get real , just spend some time learning about radio freq's and get/build a jammer that will bring it down in a heart beat and no one will even know and when the owner shows up to claim it smack em over the head with a pork chop and say no, finders keepers losers weepers.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> I think the whole drone business is just another tool for idiots to use for stupid stuff, and in my honest opinion if you fly that thing were you shouldn't -legal issues or not(say over someone's property) and they bring it down you just lost your fancy expensive toy.
> I mean really, people get arrested for peeping in windows so in my thoughts someone using a drone for this is about the same.
> for they guy who wants to use his drone to bring another down-get real , just spend some time learning about radio freq's and get/build a jammer that will bring it down in a heart beat and no one will even know and when the owner shows up to claim it smack em over the head with a pork chop and say no, finders keepers losers weepers.


You don't know what you are talking about this is not the analog age of the 1950. They fly by a string of coded digital messages with part of the code between the aircraft and Radio Controller. The most you would do is have it loose signal with the controller and it would then go to a predetermined flight path and fly home on it's own. It actually could fly on it's own by just setting a course in it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thats where moon shine stills come in handy. All them crazy things run on Ethanol I betcha. A person gets the permit to make it and sell it to drone Captains. Spillage goes to the home boys. I am liking the sound of this.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The drones in question are all battery powered. A net and a white sheet and a couple of hours and it will be dead. Disconnect the battery, remove the battery from the camera and then you can sell off the parts or use them yourself.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> So I guess the supreme court gave you the right to decide how high your property rights go. If I fly at 100 ft above your property and you shoot my drone down, everything you own will be fair game to me, we both can talk that BS but I would have just as much right to use anything you own as targets as you did my private property on public air ways. I really don't care if you like it or not.


So Ricky you have consistently taken a it's my right to fly my drone wherever I want stance. I would sincerely like to know why you are so adamant on your right to fly your drone over others private property.
How is this different from peeking in a window?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..a person with an ethanol permit could still sell to the RC Aircraft club. Thanks for the heads up on the battery thing.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

RCJ40-D Adjustable Cell phone signal Jammer in radius up to 40 meters


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Viper said:


> RCJ40-D Adjustable Cell phone signal Jammer in radius up to 40 meters


Check your local laws.
These are illegal in the state of Florida. And people have been prosecuted.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Farmboyc said:


> So Ricky you have consistently taken a it's my right to fly my drone wherever I want stance. I would sincerely like to know why you are so adamant on your right to fly your drone over others private property.
> How is this different from peeking in a window?


How in the heck are you going to peep in a window flying over someone house. Flying a drone over private property is no different then a plane flying over private property. They flyover private property to go some place else. Flying over your property at 100 ft is no different then someone walking 100 ft in front of you property. Google earth flew over just about everybody's house with huge cameras that can see a lot more that a small drone could see. I think this seeing through windows is just a bunch of made up BS.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Well I think the big issue most have is that drones also gave the ability to hover 10 feet over someone's property and let's not ignore the fact that drones were developed with the express purpose of gathering Intel. 

Your point about Google is valid but that was at a much higher altitude with only a downward view of the exterior of your property.
My concern is that this technology is so readily avaliable to just about anyone. I do believe that the ability to equip these with a variety of optics such as infra red can make them a powerful survalience tool. At least the authorities have some checks and balances in place with their use of survalience.
Personally anyone spying on me better have a ton of patience because my life is really not that exciting. It is the potential for invasion of privacy that rubs me wrong.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> How in the heck are you going to peep in a window flying over someone house. Flying a drone over private property is no different then a plane flying over private property. They flyover private property to go some place else. Flying over your property at 100 ft is no different then someone walking 100 ft in front of you property. Google earth flew over just about everybody's house with huge cameras that can see a lot more that a small drone could see. I think this seeing through windows is just a bunch of made up BS.


Rickky, we are watching you right now, how does that feel?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> So I guess the supreme court gave you the right to decide how high your property rights go. If I fly at 100 ft above your property and you shoot my drone down, everything you own will be fair game to me, we both can talk that BS but I would have just as much right to use anything you own as targets as you did my private property on public air ways. I really don't care if you like it or not.


You come off as a spoiled pee ant child whom thinks he can do as he wilt.

Come try using anything I own as a target and you, might, live to regret it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> How in the heck are you going to peep in a window flying over someone house. Flying a drone over private property is no different then a plane flying over private property. They flyover private property to go some place else. Flying over your property at 100 ft is no different then someone walking 100 ft in front of you property. Google earth flew over just about everybody's house with huge cameras that can see a lot more that a small drone could see. I think this seeing through windows is just a bunch of made up BS.


wwwwwweeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllll genius, an air plane is flying higher and faster than your drone and well doesn't stop and hover over my swimming pool with my wife in it now does it and a chopper is well kind of loud and obvious even with the house sealed up and the ac running you can still hear the whoop whoop of the blades the drone not so much- and your analog crap doesn't fly with me either, if a person can hack an infotainment system and take control of your car then they can hack your drone and make it come after you.
the point is this your invading my privacy and my tranquility by flying your fancy toy over my crap and a 12 gauge will be applied. PEOPLE DON"T LIKE OTHER PEOPLE SPYING ON THEM-*IT"S CREEPY*- GOT IT!!!! and don't play the I was just passing over bit us paranoid freaks know better.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> So I guess the supreme court gave you the right to decide how high your property rights go. If I fly at 100 ft above your property and you shoot my drone down, everything you own will be fair game to me, we both can talk that BS but I would have just as much right to use anything you own as targets as you did my private property on public air ways. I really don't care if you like it or not.


think again-the castle doctrine law says different-and I bet when someone shoves that broken drone up your arse the court will agree you deserved it.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'll just say that settling anything as stupid as a drone flying/hovering over your property with a gun is going to get you in trouble, in most locations. Whole lot of internet bluster bravado on this subject. Why use a sledge hammer when a ballpean will work? If a drone gets close enough for a well directed spray of water from a hose, and it bothers you that much, hose it down. What is any different than someone "casing" your house vs a drone flying overhead or a news crew outside with cameras? You gonna draw down on them too? Should you decide to do that, you most likely will be charged and a good possibility of having your guns relieved of your possession and a criminal record to boot. I sometimes find the paranoia of this crowd too much and over the top.

Of the case of the shoot down, has anyone confirmed that the drone owner was videoing anything at all? Did his drone even have that capability? See the media throws out these stupid stories and suckers lap it up start jumping to conclusions. Sure drones were first introduced for the purpose of surveillance, RC helicopters can do basically the same thing. Then we retro fitted them with hellfire missiles. And because of the capabilities, you guys get suckered into these crap storms, because of capabilities and end up looking like idiots as a result of some guy out flying a drone.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> You come off as a spoiled pee ant child whom thinks he can do as he wilt.
> 
> Come try using anything I own as a target and you, might, live to regret it.


You sound awful big saying you can shoot other's property but they dare not shoot yours. You may not live also to regret it either as we both would be standing on equal terms except that it would be clearly you who started this little war.

And who is coming off like a child saying he can just shoot things flying over his property you sound like a terrorist.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> think again-the castle doctrine law says different-and I bet when someone shoves that broken drone up your arse the court will agree you deserved it.


Looks like the courts already see it my way. The castle doctrine is for someone on your property. When you are in prison I bet there will be a lot of your friends to shove thing up your arse.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> You sound awful big saying you can shoot other's property but they dare not shoot yours. You may not live also to regret it either as we both would be standing on equal terms except that it would be clearly you who started this little war.
> 
> And who is coming off like a child saying he can just shoot things flying over his property you sound like a terrorist.


No pee ant, you and your fellow dronists toys are infringing on others property and privacy. I have no concern for your perverse and deviant ways in your own palace, don't bring that to mine.

Looking into others homes and privacy, without an invitation, is voyeuristic at least, pedophile, rapist or a robber casing private property at the worst. Are you a budding criminal with a new toy?

You sound like what George Orwell warned us about, little brother.

Terrorist? Being safe and secure in ones own home is a fundamental right, as is privacy. You are the terrorist, little brother.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> No pee ant, you and your fellow dronists toys are infringing on others property and privacy. I have no concern for your perverse and deviant ways in your own palace, don't bring that to mine.
> 
> Looking into others homes and privacy, without an invitation, is voyeuristic at least, pedophile, rapist or a robber casing private property at the worst. Are you a budding criminal with a new toy?
> 
> ...


No one is spying on you they are flying through public air to go where they want. Have you ever been in an airplane before and looked down, people look pretty small and you can not see through someone's windows. Like I said anyone that says they are going to shoot air craft out of the sky if it flies over his property is a terrorist and I sure as hell wouldn't ask you for permission to fly over your property when you have no say so in the matter. Listen so you get this straight you don't own the property in front of your land, you don't own the property on the sides of your land, you don't own the property in the back of your land, and you don't own the air space above your land. There are voyeur laws and such that may come into effect if someone was actually looking through your window from a few feet high, but I have never heard of that happening. They could easily be going to a site over a mile from your home. Go back to the stone age.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> No one is spying on you they are flying through public air to go where they want. Have you ever been in an airplane before and looked down, people look pretty small and you can not see through someone's windows. Like I said anyone that says they are going to shoot air craft out of the sky if it flies over his property is a terrorist and I sure as hell wouldn't ask you for permission to fly over your property when you have no say so in the matter. Listen so you get this straight you don't own the property in front of your land, you don't own the property on the sides of your land, you don't own the property in the back of your land, and you don't own the air space above your land. There are voyeur laws and such that may come into effect if someone was actually looking through your window from a few feet high, but I have never heard of that happening. They could easily be going to a site over a mile from your home. Go back to the stone age.


500 ft and below is a no fly zone above My property.

Courts have affirmed that, with NG helos looking for weed (and oggling sunbathers), any and all evidence was illegal, as was the search, as was the intrusion.

I own MANY acres and if I see one of these spying devices under 500 ft I will file charges, or get the clay thrower out and "it must have been below 500 ft or have been near the clay I was shooting, legally, on my own property.

So carry on with your perverted of snooping.

P.S. I hear they have these things the size of bees, maybe you would like one hovering in your toilet when the wife and daughter are doing their business. After all according to you, "it's free airspace" and you don't own the air.........


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Check your local laws.
> These are illegal in the state of Florida. And people have been prosecuted.


The FCC site I was reading about this said that the jammers were illegal in the US.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> The FCC site I was reading about this said that the jammers were illegal in the US.


So are illegal broadcasts. But that has been going on many years without much persecution by FCC:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Looks like the courts already see it my way. The castle doctrine is for someone on your property. When you are in prison I bet there will be a lot of your friends to shove thing up your arse.


no sir the castle law is to protect self and property (that means stuff on my land like my house car in the driveway,outbuildings ect) from a threat your drone is on my property -I like the garden hose idea but some of those drone can still fly in a rain storm -they are kind of resistant to water.
*you know if your not up to anything and just want to fly your drone then why not go to a park or unused ball park or something-you know were they can fly remote controlled helicopters and airplanes and such and just avoid all the BS*
so what is the reason for this? cause it isn't fun? not exciting? not adventurous? like I said before people don't like that crap flying in /on/around their property-can't you just get it? *IT IS CREEPY,OK* so don't do it.
this is exactly what the problem today is few people have any respect for anyone else so they take the hard way and get face planted with a knuckle sandwich then whine and cry about it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Seems little Ricky has no respect for others property nor privacy. Probably grew up with the PC/gimmie mindless set, never worked hard a day in his life, and thought education was getting a B for being there.

Those like Ricky have no respect for others but are the first to cry and whine when their favorite toy is broken or stolen.

Too bad we can't still discipline bad children.


----------



## blackrhino (Nov 7, 2013)

Sounds like rickky is looking for an excuse to peep in on your wife/daughter changing in the bathroom or sunbathing, and somehow making it okay to use some P.C. bullsh*t law to let him "get off" to the pictures/videos.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

blackrhino said:


> Sounds like rickky is looking for an excuse to peep in on your wife/daughter changing in the bathroom or sunbathing, and somehow making it okay to use some P.C. bullsh*t law to let him "get off" to the pictures/videos.


Sounds like you are an idiot. There are voyeur laws that cover that. Because an aircraft is going over your house does not mean it is spying on anyone.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Seems little Ricky has no respect for others property nor privacy. Probably grew up with the PC/gimmie mindless set, never worked hard a day in his life, and thought education was getting a B for being there.
> 
> Those like Ricky have no respect for others but are the first to cry and whine when their favorite toy is broken or stolen.
> 
> Too bad we can't still discipline bad children.


Too bad you can't understand that you don't own the airspace period. And you don't have any say so over what aircraft can and can't fly overhead, everyone of you arguments are ridiculous and you talk like the government personally came and gave you special rights, like all aircraft pilots would know that they have to fly around your property the more you go one the more stupid you sound.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Too bad you can't understand that you don't own the airspace period. And you don't have any say so over what aircraft can and can't fly overhead, everyone of you arguments are ridiculous and you talk like the government personally came and gave you special rights, like all aircraft pilots would know that they have to fly around your property the more you go one the more stupid you sound.


There is a reason some on this forum are on my personal no fly list. You just have to use the bullshit filter, fixes everything.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The average height of the trees at Slippy Lodge are about 60-80 feet. I own the trees at Slippy Lodge. I have multiple gates and Posted No Trespassing Signs around the perimeter of the property. My property is zoned Agricultural and it is perfectly legal for me to discharge firearms and explosives. To my knowledge, there are no restrictions on building heights although my tallest building is 1 story. I do have a 2 story ladder in a tree on my property. The nearest house is 1 mile away (and its abandoned) so the next nearest house is about 1.1 mile away.

So, is it fair/legal to say that if a drone appears below the canopy of trees and I feel threatened that it is fair "game" to defend myself? Is it fair for me to assume that anyone flying a drone under the tree top canopy on my property is trespassing?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Too bad you can't understand that you don't own the airspace period. And you don't have any say so over what aircraft can and can't fly overhead, everyone of you arguments are ridiculous and you talk like the government personally came and gave you special rights, like all aircraft pilots would know that they have to fly around your property the more you go one the more stupid you sound.


Nope.

There is a minimum ceiling aircraft must observe. It is even more stringent in some areas such as designated wilderness. Educate yourself on this.

You certainly don't like being educated/corrected when wrong. I pity your teachers in the past, having to deal with a petulant problem child.

This is the FAR
If you're interested, shown below is Title ·14, ·Code of Federal Regulations, Section 91.119 of the General Operating and Flight Rules which specifically prohibits low-flying aircraft.
·91.119 Minimum safe altitudes; general
Except when necessary for takeoff or landing, no person may operate an aircraft below the following altitudes;
(a) ·Anywhere. ·An altitude allowing, if a power unit fails, an emergency landing without undue hazard to persons or property on the surface.
(b) ·Over congested areas. ·Over any congested area of a city, town, or settlement, or over any open air assembly of persons, an altitude of 1,000 feet above the highest obstacle within a horizontal radius of 2.000 feet of the aircraft.
(c) ·Over other than congested areas.
An altitude of 500 feet above the surface except over open water or sparsely populated areas. In that case, the aircraft may not be operated closer than 500 feet to any person, vessel, vehicle, or structure.


----------



## sniffyrockroot (Jul 20, 2015)

If I was worried about peeping tom drones I would probably buy some curtains instead of shooting my guns into the air with questionable legal justification. And no one should be sunbathing; tanned skin is damaged skin.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The average height of the trees at Slippy Lodge are about 60-80 feet. I own the trees at Slippy Lodge. I have multiple gates and Posted No Trespassing Signs around the perimeter of the property. My property is zoned Agricultural and it is perfectly legal for me to discharge firearms and explosives. To my knowledge, there are no restrictions on building heights although my tallest building is 1 story. I do have a 2 story ladder in a tree on my property. The nearest house is 1 mile away (and its abandoned) so the next nearest house is about 1.1 mile away.
> 
> So, is it fair/legal to say that if a drone appears below the canopy of trees and I feel threatened that it is fair "game" to defend myself? Is it fair for me to assume that anyone flying a drone under the tree top canopy on my property is trespassing?


You used that word "ass ume" and when you do, all bets are off.

For the tech savy crowd that camps here, what sort of range do drones have? Eyesight distance? Do you stand outside and control with in hand joystick? I'm sure the sky is the limit for what you can buy, I just do not see the average Joe spending big on a drone to try and score a little bit of video tape, or risk getting caught trespassing or getting their toy blasted from the sky by an irate PF poster.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Let me play Devil's Advocate here.
Let us say that the County Building Department, in an effort to cut costs, decides to do property appraisals (and look for unpermitted structures) using a drone instead of a much more expensive airplane.
Now, out comes a land owning Rambo who sees the drone, takes offense at it flying in "his airspace", and shoots it down.
How long do you think it would be before the SWAT Team paid a visit? Acting on a report of an "armed and dangerous person"? (No sweat here, our county is too poor to have a SWAT Team).


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Let me play Devil's Advocate here.
> Let us say that the County Building Department, in an effort to cut costs, decides to do property appraisals (and look for unpermitted structures) using a drone instead of a much more expensive airplane.
> Now, out comes a land owning Rambo who sees the drone, takes offense at it flying in "his airspace", and shoots it down.
> How long do you think it would be before the SWAT Team paid a visit? Acting on a report of an "armed and dangerous person"? (No sweat here, our county is too poor to have a SWAT Team).


We had NG choppers looking for weed at treetop level. No WARRANTS, no justification. Judge slapped them and the DA silly. That was for some poor sap with weed in a pickle bucket on his deck. Have not seen them low level since.

But we did not try to shoot them down, and only vegetables on my farm.

Any airplanes doing appraisals are covered with FAA rules, nothing under 500 ft. Call the FAA and make a complaint, I did/have.

P.S. Swat teams need warrants too. Illegal drone video is not grounds for a warrant.

P.P.S. you need a hell of a shotgun to take even a sparrow down at 500 ft.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

This is a pointless thread.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

This thread is titled wrong. The man was arrested for discharging his gun in the city limits. "reckless" or "negligent" discharge of a firearm, endangering the public. That is the same charge you would get for firing your gun on the fourth of July or any other time while living in the city. There were no charges (that I recall) that had to do with shooting the drone.

So, if you live in the city find a better way to deal with the drone, if you live out in the country - blast away if you see one. (which is not likely)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> This thread is titled wrong. The man was arrested for discharging his gun in the city limits. "reckless" or "negligent" discharge of a firearm, endangering the public. That is the same charge you would get for firing your gun on the fourth of July or any other time while living in the city. There were no charges (that I recall) that had to do with shooting the drone.
> 
> So, if you live in the city find a better way to deal with the drone, if you live out in the country - blast away if you see one. (which is not likely)


And that is why I can shoot out my window, porch, garden, barn, shed, tractor, truck..........

If I happen to get close to neighbors, we have understanding and we can all shoot at will. As we TRUST each other and have had firearms since we were , children. Fourth of July our ancestors were celebrating as I still do, safely.

BTW, where did, "da city", forget about basic rights to privacy and protection vested upon all citizens of this Republic? Those and any such laws should and are illegal. Those who made them are seditious at least and treasonous at worse.

P.S. Do YOU believe this? If so why is protecting those RIGHTS, a crime? No just malicious "blast away". Can I come by with my drone and look in YOUR window? With impunity? And no recourse from you?

Maybe take this down? :

Among the natural rights of the colonists are these: First a right to life, secondly to liberty, and thirdly to property; together with the right to defend them in the best manner they can.
Samuel Adams


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Cities put these laws into effect to protect the population. I can see the need for the laws - it's call lack of training and a lack of respect for others. In densely populated areas a stray bullet can kill someone without intent. I prefer not to live in densely populated areas. In cities you can discharge a firearm only to defend yourself or others from imminent danger to life or limb. A drone, however repugnant it may be, does not put you in danger of losing your life. 

You ask if I agree with these laws, my answer is no, because I believe they are unlawful acts. People who injure others should be prosecuted instead of assuming that everyone would cause such injury or act in such a reckless manner.

Mad Trapper - don't assume that just because someone states the facts, that they necessarily agree with those facts.


----------

